# She thought to get rid of an old painting, it was actually a masterpiece of the Renaissance



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2019)

This is an incredible story
An English translation with the link in French
An icon, found at the house of an old lady who emptied her house, was actually a work by Cimabue, the first great artist of the Renaissance. It was sold at auction this Sunday, for more than 24 million euros.
When, a little before the summer, a lady calls Philomène Wolf for her opinion, the auctioneer is far from suspecting that she will fall on such a treasure. This woman, who lives in Compiegne, in the Oise, just wants to empty his house, which is an icon on a gold background, hung between the kitchen and the living room. "The family thought it was a religious icon with little value," recalls Philomène Wolf.
"An incredible, miraculous experience"
But once there, the specialist does not return. In fact of unimportant icon, she is faced with a primitive Italian painting of the 13th century. "It's an incredible, miraculous experience," she tells the microphone of Europe 1. Eric Turquin, expert in ancient paintings, is formal: it is about the Mocked Christ of Cimabue, first great artist of the Renaissance .







"Where it is recognized, it is in this interest for the man.These faces all have different expressions and this is his genius.He manages to make the agitation of this crowd, and in the middle of the crowd , the majestic figure of Christ. " And the professional enthuses: "It's sensational, it's one of the most beautiful paintings by this artist, one of the most moving paintings for anyone interested in 13th century religious painting . "
"A work that could have been lost in nature"
The Mocked Christ was auctioned this Sunday at Actéon in Senlis. He had been exposed to Compiegne a few days earlier so that the inhabitants could admire it. "I am surprised by its state of preservation", breathes a curious, who expected to find the table more blackened. "We are moved because it is a work that could have been lost in nature," slips another amateur.
Sunday, the masterpiece of Cimabue flew at auction for more than 24 million euros.

Elle pensait se débarrasser d'un vieux tableau, c'est en réalité un chef-d'oeuvre de la Renaissance à 24 millions d'euros


----------



## Dekster (Nov 15, 2019)

Okay but if that ugly painting of my grandmother's hanging over my sofa I can't pawn off on anybody else in the family makes someone a millionaire after I am dead, I am so going to poltergeist their ass.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Okay but if that ugly painting of my grandmother's hanging over my sofa I can't pawn off on anybody else in the family makes someone a millionaire after I am dead, I am so going to poltergeist their ass.


I agree

I would have tossed the ugly thing. Might be worth a fortune but it is still ugly


----------



## Dekster (Nov 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Okay but if that ugly painting of my grandmother's hanging over my sofa I can't pawn off on anybody else in the family makes someone a millionaire after I am dead, I am so going to poltergeist their ass.
> ...



Looks more like title should be Jesus About To Get Gang-Raped the way the guy in the red dress is all up in his booty.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 15, 2019)

Dalia said:


> This is an incredible story
> An English translation with the link in French
> An icon, found at the house of an old lady who emptied her house, was actually a work by Cimabue, the first great artist of the Renaissance. It was sold at auction this Sunday, for more than 24 million euros.
> When, a little before the summer, a lady calls Philomène Wolf for her opinion, the auctioneer is far from suspecting that she will fall on such a treasure. This woman, who lives in Compiegne, in the Oise, just wants to empty his house, which is an icon on a gold background, hung between the kitchen and the living room. "The family thought it was a religious icon with little value," recalls Philomène Wolf.
> ...



Wonderful story! Glad this painting was found, not lost.
And now, it is a great reason for all the Art History textbooks
to issue new editions to include this masterpiece.

Everyone wins when we discover "new" things from the past.
I wish all branches of religious studies and politics were
equally welcoming of "new discoveries" so we grow in
our knowledge and wealth instead of fighting to suppress changes.


----------

